# Genuine Nismo S-tune badge



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

ＢＮＲ３４ ニスモ Ｓ－ｔｕｎｅエンブレム 非売... - ヤフオク!


ＢＮＲ３４ ニスモＳ－ｔｕｎｅリアエンブレム、以前ニスモよりＳ－ｔｕｎｅコンプリートカーとして少数販売された車両等にのみついていたエンブレムです。Ｚ－ｔｕｎｅのリアに付いているものと同デザインの非常にレアなものです。状態も良いです。特に問題はないと思いますが落札後はＮＣ、ＮＲにてお願いします。レターパックの場合は元払い全国一律５２０円でお願い致します。近日ニスモＺ－ｔｕｎｅフロントキャリパー未使用品×１をオブジェ用として出品予定です。R34NO161小川玄



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks 9TR it was bought.





9TR said:


> 9TR said:
> 
> 
> > ＢＮＲ３４ ニスモ Ｓ－ｔｕｎｅエンブレム 非売... - ヤフオク!
> ...


----------

